# Two Subs At Different Crossover Points



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

I currently use two sub woofers for watching surround movies. One is my old 10" sub that has an F3 about 35hz, the new one is a 15" quatro that reaches to about 23hz. 

I seem to get clearer sound and better feel by running the 10" crossed over from my mains at 60hz down to its F3 of 35hz, the 15" I set on the sub amp to only pass 40hz and down and bump up the volume two db's. 

This seems to give a boost in feel(explosion) but not much in sound that may make it boomy or muddy. It really moves the couch but does not seem overly loud compared to the rest of the 5.2 setup. 

Does anyone else run this type of setup? Or works it a different way?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I moved this thread to the subwoofers subforum (hee hee, no pun intended  )

Hopefully you will get a better response in here.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

if you've heard of the HSU MBM-1 ... that's almost how it works except for the crossovers. 

i bought some 50hz highpass FMODS that I haven't gotten around to using yet ... I was planning to emulate the MBM-1 using some extra subwoofers.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I want to try something similar. My towers have built in subs and i'd like to get some use out of them. But alas, the room is in dire need of trapping, and most folks feel the idea of multiple sources of bass is mot a very good on, so it's tough to find a lot of info to make it work. Just a lot of trial and error. Sounds like you got it right.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I use multiple subs for the purpose of naturally equalizing the sub response in my HT room.

Initially when I just had two subs (a pair of SVS PB12-Plus/2's) I used one in the rear crossed over at 60Hz and one in the front crossed over at 80Hz. It worked out very nice. Now that I've added my dual RL-p15 to the rear, I have the pair of SVS subs up front and all of them crossed over at 80Hz. The response is very good on its own.


----------

